# Rapid mouth movement



## haphazard (Jan 8, 2008)

Guys,
I have a year old Borleyi Redfin {female} and for the past ten days she has been making some curious mouth movements.It looks like she is eating something although there is no food in her mouth.Her gills are moving quite rapidly as well.She doesn't look overly stressed by this and she's not hanging around near the surface or hiding away.She is eating well,as usual,and the other 15 Haps I have in the 125g with her are all fit and well.The mouth movements are constant rather than intermittant.Any thoughts or ideas ?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

My first thought was that she's holding but if you've seen her eating then it can't be that. 
Is she eating alot? Sometimes they can overeat and that will cause them to breath heavier.

Is she new to the tank? Any aggression or chasing in the tank that involves her?

I'd test the water for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate and also check to make sure your filter(s) are working properly with a good strong flow coming out of the filter return. It doesn't seem like it's a water problem since none of your other fish are having the same symptom however sometimes you can have one fish who is more sensitive to adverse conditions.

Is this fish new to the tank? Any new additions to the tank? Is she scratching or flashing? How do her gills look?

Do her symptoms change at all directly after a water change?

Sorry for all the questions. Hopefully with a little more information we can come up with an answer.

Robin


----------



## haphazard (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Robin,
Thanks for getting in touch.
So,no she's not new to the tank,I've had her from about a month old she is now just over a year.She get's a little attention from my male Gephyro' Whitetail but nothing that worries her to much and I've got 5 Redfin females and he fancy's all of them,bless him.
I did/done a water change today so I'll keep an eye on her to see if symptons change.I'll also do a test tonight.
No new fish in the last 3 months,'bout due a visit to the l.f.s.
No unusual scratching or flashing and her gills look fine.
All filters{fx 5 and xp 3} are running nicely.
I wouldn't say she's over feeding,she doesn't get a chance,there are 15 other Haps in there and they all want a slice a feeding time.
So that's about it,I'm just going to have to keep an eye on her and hope that maybe someone who reads this will recognise these symptons and drop aline,
Thanks again Robin.


----------

